# acupuncture?



## benbch (Dec 4, 2000)

Anyone with IBS-D have success with acupuncture? I'm on my tenth week of acupuncture with little results. I have found Japanese-style acupuncture more dramatic than Chinese-style but nothing has stopped my bowels. Any luck?


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Didn't work for me. I went for aroung 12 weeks with no improvement. Did the Japanese technique work better for you?


----------



## theperfect (Feb 17, 2003)

Well I just started acupuncture treatments and chinese herbs about three weeks ago. Although it is very relaxing, it hasn't helped my tummy at all.


----------

